# Looking at a lasermax guide rod for my g21



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Have any of you Gentlemen had experience with one of these units? They look like a practical way of having the laser option without having stuff hanging off the rail. I don't need it but I kind of want it.
Goldwing


----------

